# Water traps after tank



## Fundillo (Aug 2, 2009)

So I saw a setup somewhere, don't remember where, with water traps after the tank because i guess the air cools down more when in the tank and creates condensation. Something like that...

Anyway, So im going to run two 3/8 lines from the tank to one SMC water trap on each line to a Vu4 manifold. The stickers on the water trap reads max pressure 150 psi. Now I'm not sure if i should run the traps AFTER the tank...

Would the psi be shared between the two water traps and would having two act like the max pressure is 300 psi or does air not work like that?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I run an SMC water trap after the tank at 200 psi without issues. It rarely accumulates any moisture, most of it is always at the bottom of the tank (Aluminum). However, it does keep the air going to my switches nice and dry.

I don't think pressure adds up like that, it would still be 150psi.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Why are you going to run two lines to the vu4 manifold? Anyways yeah just run them between the tank and the manifold and you should be fine. 150psi anywhere = 150psi anywhere else in the system, whether it be in the tank or the trap.


----------



## Fundillo (Aug 2, 2009)

running two 3/8 lines because i thought it would let the air pass to my manual paddle valves faster, ive since ditched the manual approach though and the 3/8 ptc are already in and sealed and there is places for two lines in on the manifold so why not just leave it hahah


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I ran two of everything. Two compressors into the tank, then out to two SMC water traps then into the VU4 valves, in on both sides. :thumbup:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

You only have to run one line to the inlet side of the vu4 unless you are running two tanks, thats what the other inlet is for. The valve comes with two block off plugs, one for the extra inlet and one for the extra exhaust. I live in Florida and the humidity is real bad so I run three water traps and draining them weakly is a must. One each for my compressors and the third and most important one is the one from the tank to the valve to keep trash from entering the vu4 from the tank.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That seems a bit excessive. I live in south FL and one does just fine.

Here is how i run mine.










The water trap rarely get more than a bit of humidity, the bulk of the water comes from the drain in the tank.


----------



## Fundillo (Aug 2, 2009)

as of right now my tank is turned (only way i could fit it without cutting legs off) so the front of the tank is actually facing down so i have my drain on the side of the tank, the pressure will push the water out even if it's on the side correct?


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

Fundillo said:


> as of right now my tank is turned (only way i could fit it without cutting legs off) so the front of the tank is actually facing down so i have my drain on the side of the tank, the pressure will push the water out even if it's on the side correct?


Nope. Water is heavier than air, so it will collect in the physical bottom of the tank. You want a drain at the lowest point on the tank or it will fill up to whatever level your drain is at.


----------



## Fundillo (Aug 2, 2009)

hell. well thank you for that clarification man


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> That seems a bit excessive. I live in south FL and one does just fine.
> 
> Here is how i run mine.
> 
> ...


Not at all! I get very little water in my tank because I have traps between my compressors and the tank that removes all the moisture from the hot air before it enters the tank.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry you have no clue I guess. You can't remove water from hot air lol. Once the water cools down that is when the water vapor condenses into liquid. So that is why the water traps should be placed AFTER the tank so it keeps the water out of the valves, not keep water out of the tank


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Sorry you have no clue I guess. You can't remove water from hot air lol. Once the water cools down that is when the water vapor condenses into liquid. So that is why the water traps should be placed AFTER the tank so it keeps the water out of the valves, not keep water out of the tank



I guess the guys over at Accuair have no clue!!!!!!LOL. I was having trouble with my valve sticking and thats what they recomended me to do, you dont see all that water in my clear traps smart guy in the pic? Thats water that dosent make it to the tank and potentialy the valve. Call it over kill but it fixed my problem.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is the logic behind on the placement of my water trap in my system. My tank is aluminum, so water does not affect it. What I want to protect from water are my switches and valve.

However, as you can see on that pic 1490R32's water traps are collecting water. Maybe its because of their size.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

I have one trap before my tank and it collects *most* of the water. A bit still gets in the tank but I drain it once every few weeks and I'm also using manual management so its not that big of deal.

I just ordered elevel and I plan to add 2 more traps going into the VU4 manifold. Water is the enemy with electric valves and I will gladly spend $30 to protect a $450 valve block.

The car is also my daily so I have to get through the winter and I can't deal with frozen valves.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

dubbin18 said:


> I have one trap before my tank and it collects *most* of the water. A bit still gets in the tank but I drain it once every few weeks and I'm also using manual management so its not that big of deal.
> 
> I just ordered elevel and I plan to add 2 more traps going into the VU4 manifold. Water is the enemy with electric valves and I will gladly spend $30 to protect a $450 valve block.
> 
> The car is also my daily so I have to get through the winter and I can't deal with frozen valves.



Well put x 2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fundillo (Aug 2, 2009)

So I think im going to switch to one trap after compressor before tank, and one line to the manifold with a trap from the tank...


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Fundillo said:


> So I think im going to switch to one trap after compressor before tank, and one line to the manifold with a trap from the tank...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> My tank is aluminum, so water does not affect it.


HUH? From doing corrosion control on a aircraft carrier I can 100% say WTF?

True, aluminum doesn't rust, BUT aluminum corrosion is a mutha f'er. The white powdery mess it leaves behind is nasty stuff, and it can fatigue metal. I personally wouldn't run the risk of having water in the tank. I would run 1 before the tank and 1 after per line. Is it over kill, oh yeah. Will it save you from sticky or frozen valves, most likely. 

But you want one before cause if you don't have a drain valve for the tank, then it will fail eventually.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

you would be fine. if you run them after the tank just make sure you drain the tank and traps often..also this would help from water getting into the valves.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Fundillo said:


> So I think im going to switch to one trap after compressor before tank, and one line to the manifold with a trap from the tank...



You got it man. Good luck with your new valve set up!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> HUH? From doing corrosion control on a aircraft carrier I can 100% say WTF?
> 
> True, aluminum doesn't rust, BUT aluminum corrosion is a mutha f'er. The white powdery mess it leaves behind is nasty stuff, and it can fatigue metal. I personally wouldn't run the risk of having water in the tank. I would run 1 before the tank and 1 after per line. Is it over kill, oh yeah. Will it save you from sticky or frozen valves, most likely.
> 
> But you want one before cause if you don't have a drain valve for the tank, then it will fail eventually.


 Yes, aluminum does corrode. However, the minute amount of *fresh water* that these tanks accumulate will hardly do any damage. Specially if you drain it often.


----------

